# Objective-C et Objective-C++



## Eddy58 (23 Janvier 2003)

L'Objective-C est un langage objet alors pourquoi l'Objective-C++ ??? Celui-ci apporte-t-il des avantages par rapport à l'Obejective-C classique ?


----------



## plumber (23 Janvier 2003)

bah je pense que ca implemente le fait d'utiliser le cpp comme
base et plus le c
ces methods et ces libs

c'est une grande evolution je trouve


----------



## plumber (23 Janvier 2003)

au fait libpcap est une lib qui permet de lire les /dev/bpf*


----------



## Eddy58 (23 Janvier 2003)

Je trouve pourtant que l'objective-c seul est tres performant et dispose de tout les concepts objets nécessaires...peut-etre que l'objective-c++ est plus adapté aux portages des softs.

Oui, excuse mon ignorance   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mais c quoi les bpf* ??? et quel est le but d'une telle manoeuvre ??


----------



## bluespot (23 Janvier 2003)

je crois que l'idée de Objecrtive-C++ est de faciliter le portage de projets existants en C++ vers le framework Cocoa.

Je pense en particulier à Safari, dont il s'appuie sur le moteur Koquereor.


----------



## plumber (23 Janvier 2003)

les bpf
ha je veux le transfert bytes du network


----------



## plumber (23 Janvier 2003)

et pour cela je viens de m'appercevoir qu'il y un apple iokit

IONetworkInterface mais je pipe pas un cachou à ce truc

alors je demande de l'aide jne sais pas quoi utiliser
et les example d'apple ras le cul ouhai on fait un gros truc et démerde toi

moi je voudrais etape par etape

je suis pas gole mais j'aime comprendre


----------



## bluespot (24 Janvier 2003)

écoute mon gars, je peux pas t'aider sur ta question (je ne connais pas ce chapitre), mais pourrais-tu éviter de répéter 10x la même question sur plusieurs posts ... et de dévier du post initial ...

je te conseille de jeter un coup d'oeil sur groups.google.ch, un archiveur de newsgroups. peut-etre tu trouveras ta réponse ??? 

bonne chance.


----------



## plumber (24 Janvier 2003)

c'etait une reponse pour eddy
et je tente ma chance partout ou je peux ca t'empeches pas de vivre mes messages alors t'as kapa les lire

ok


----------



## Eddy58 (24 Janvier 2003)

Ehhhh les mecs du calme on est là pour s'aider......


----------



## bluespot (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par almisr:</font><hr /> * c'etait une reponse pour eddy
et je tente ma chance partout ou je peux ca t'empeches pas de vivre mes messages alors t'as kapa les lire

ok   * 

[/QUOTE]

bel exemple de politesse... se faire rabrouer alors que je voulais simplement t'expliquer les règles du jeu de macgé.


----------



## simon (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par almisr:</font><hr /> * c'etait une reponse pour eddy
et je tente ma chance partout ou je peux ca t'empeches pas de vivre mes messages alors t'as kapa les lire

ok   * 

[/QUOTE]

Le but du forum n'est pas non plus de le submerger par un nombre incroyable de même message, il me semble que l'on a comprit que tu cherches des réponses pour les IONetworkInterfaces. Un seul message suffit, plusieurs poosts ne vont pas augmenter ta chance d'avoir des réponses...

Et un peu de politesse est effectivement de rigueur, merci d'avance


----------

